# router problem



## brian mcf (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, I have a netgear router. I was having issues with my computer..spoke with my internet provider and they told me I needed to re-install my firmwear. I contacted netgear and they were little help. I disconnected my router and now my computer is fine. I do need the router for my Ipad though. Wonder if anyone can tell me how to re-install or upgrade (and no I don't have a CD) or am I better off just purchasing a new router (mine is a couple years old)? Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks Nancy


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Routers are inexpensive enough that it is often faster and easier to just buy another instead of messing around for more than an hour, especially if the mfgr isn't ponying up support.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

It would be better to just fix the issues. We can't help you with that without knowing what they are, but you can always reset the router to default settings and see if they go away.

The typical first-line support people at an ISP usually aren't knowledgeable enough to be saying you need to reflash the firmware, although that's usually a good idea whenever there's a newer version than your router has.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

brian mcf said:


> Hi, I have a netgear router. I was having issues with my computer..spoke with my internet provider and they told me I needed to re-install my firmwear. I contacted netgear and they were little help. I disconnected my router and now my computer is fine. I do need the router for my Ipad though. Wonder if anyone can tell me how to re-install or upgrade (and no I don't have a CD) or am I better off just purchasing a new router (mine is a couple years old)? Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks Nancy


To answer your question directly, upgrading router firmware is a lot easier today than it used to be. It used to be that you have to setup a server in your workstation where the router could download the update file, but it's much easier now. The general procedure goes something like this.

1. Go to you router vendor web site, normally on the support page, and look to see what the latest firmware version is for your router. Compare that to the firmware version you already have (you'll usually see that in the main panel in your router setup). If the version at the vendor website is higher, then download it.

2. With the firmware file in your computer in a known location, go to the firmware update panel in your router setup. On that panel, you can usually browse to select the file you just downloaded.

3. Click the Update Firmware button.

4. Firmware update usually takes a few minutes. DO NOT manually power down or restart the router during update, since doing so may render your router useless. The update will probably reboot the router after it's done, and you will probably get a message saying it upgraded firmware successfully.

Good luck!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

And here is another way to do it from the manufacturer of your Netgear device. Along with some other troubleshooting tips.

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/23442


----------

